# 1/2 day off during BMQ??



## Kaniff (27 Jan 2021)

Starting my BMQ Co-op (Reserves) next month. It runs from Feb - June. Just wondering if it is possible to take a 1/2 day off (or even a couple hours) from training if it is absolutely necessary? I ask because I anticipate a job interview in April(ish) that I would not want to miss. The job wont interfere with my obligations to the army but the interview itself will likely happen unfortunately during training.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Jan 2021)

It would be best for you to ask whomever will be responsible for you. We can't give you the answer you seek.


----------



## Lumber (27 Jan 2021)

Depends.

Do you have a critical event taking place that day that cannot be rescheduled? Chances are that no, they won't give you the time off.
Is it something you can miss or have rescheduled for later? Technically, yes, but it depends on how "reasonable" your staff is. There certainly is no _requirement_ for them to approve this request. That being said, they should realize that reservists aren't regular force and that you civilian lives and civilians jobs that are important to you. If I were your platoon commander, would work with you and the instructors to to make this interview happen.


----------



## Kaniff (28 Jan 2021)

Lumber said:


> Depends.
> 
> Do you have a critical event taking place that day that cannot be rescheduled? Chances are that no, they won't give you the time off.
> Is it something you can miss or have rescheduled for later? Technically, yes, but it depends on how "reasonable" your staff is. There certainly is no _requirement_ for them to approve this request. That being said, they should realize that reservists aren't regular force and that you civilian lives and civilians jobs that are important to you. If I were your platoon commander, would work with you and the instructors to to make this interview happen.


Thank you.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Jan 2021)

Kaniff said:


> Starting my BMQ Co-op (Reserves) next month. It runs from Feb - June. Just wondering if it is possible to take a 1/2 day off (or even a couple hours) from training if it is absolutely necessary? I ask because I anticipate a job interview in April(ish) that I would not want to miss. The job wont interfere with my obligations to the army but the interview itself will likely happen unfortunately during training.


Recruits are sometimes given short chunks of time off for important personal appointments during the course. 

I'd suggest that you are up front with the staff and it's not likely to be an issue.


----------



## Kaniff (30 Jan 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Recruits are sometimes given short chunks of time off for important personal appointments during the course.
> 
> I'd suggest that you are up front with the staff and it's not likely to be an issue.


Thank you. I will definitely tell them about this and will do everything I can to avoid missing any time.


----------

